# new slot track in nj



## jr81 (Nov 13, 2005)

a very good slot track place opened up in neptune nj.. its run by very good people and is stocked very well in the store.. i was there today 11/30/08 there is 4 tracks.. a drag track,, a oval & 2 road courses.....the # for times and directions is 732-455-3660


----------

